# Figured bass - Question on a specific case



## rbarata

Hello, my friends

Can you please explain why there's a 4 between the 6 and the 3? These two I undertand but the 4...

Thank you


----------



## EdwardBast

The figure calls for V4-3/V. If the figure is correct there should be a D, which is the root of the chord. What is actually notated is vii6/V.


----------



## rbarata

EdwardBast said:


> The figure calls for V4-3/V. If the figure is correct there should be a D, which is the root of the chord. What is actually notated is vii6/V.


Yes, there should be a D to make the 4th above the bass.
I'm sure you've noticed already but the key is CMaj so this accidental is out of key. Maybe it's messing up things.


----------



## EdwardBast

Yes, hence the designations V of V and vii of V in my answer. The chord is the dominant of the dominant in C major. Have you gotten to applied (or secondary) dominants yet?


----------



## rbarata

EdwardBast said:


> Yes, hence the designations V of V and vii of V in my answer. The chord is the dominant of the dominant in C major. Have you gotten to applied (or secondary) dominants yet?


Yes, I have a good idea about sec. dominants. I might be a little bit forgotten but I know the concept.

So, from your explanation I believe the figure calls for V4-3/V because of the F# (D F# A is the sec. dominant of G) and a it is considered a 7th chord because of the C. Also it is a 2nd inversion because A is the 5th of the sec. dominant 7th chord (D F# A C) 
Ok, I think I understand now what is happening here.

Thank you, EdwardBast.


----------

